# MXL USB Mic Mate - Preamp and USB Interface



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone used this device successfully in conjunction with REW? For $40 it seems like a great option and has a very compact size. onder:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/522285-REG/MXL_MICMATE_BASIC_USB_Mic_Mate_.html

Here's the synopsis from the site:

_The USB Mic Mate from MXL is a pocket-sized microphone preamp that features a 16-bit analog-to-digital converter (44.1 and 48.0kHz) while also providing 48V phantom power to condenser microphones directly from a computer's USB port. 

The preamp/USB interface is no-hassle solution for mobile recording, podcasting and garage bands._

• USB microphone preamp 
• *Supplies 48V phantom power for use with condenser microphones *
• Plug and record with any software - no special drivers required 
• Fully balanced, low-noise analog front end 
• Three-stage analog gain control 
• Heavy-duty diecast metal construction


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> in conjunction with REW?


Normally, a soundcard requires a calibration file which involves running an REW routine that connects the line-out to line-in of the soundcard.

This is not possible using this USB device.

But, as long as the phantom voltage was switchable to off, then you could fabricate a 30dB pad to connect the loopback.

Other than that, it wouldn't really be usable. 

brucek


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

brucek said:


> Normally, a soundcard requires a calibration file which involves running an REW routine that connects the line-out to line-in of the soundcard.
> 
> This is not possible using this USB device.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more clear - this would be used in conjunction with a capable soundcard. This would essentially replace the XENYX box that is commonly used.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The best of soundcards still require a calibration file, and the inexpensive MXL USB mic amp would certainly also need to be added to the calibration. It wouldn't be a meaningful measuring system if this wasn't carried out.

brucek


----------

